# شاهد واسمع العظة وعايزين تعليقك الروحى او  تكلمنا عن الجزء اللى عجبك فى العظة ..!!



## ABOTARBO (17 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام ونعمه







شاهد واسمع العظة وعايزين تعليقك الروحى او تكلمنا عن الجزء 
اللى عجبك فى العظة ..!!
بنعمة المسيح الموضوع هيكون تحت إشراف الخادمة المباركة
*ماما هابـــــــــى *

+ فى عظات جميلة خالص هتسمعوها ومفيدة جداً لحياتكم الروحية 
هى هتبقى عظات فيديو متنوعة بس أنا هبتدى بعظات قدس أبونا داود لمعى 
لان بحس ان كلامه بيدخل القلب على طول وكلامه مناسب لكل المستويات الروحية ..

+ أحب إننا نضيف تعليقاتنا الروحية على اى عظة سمعتوها و استفدتوا منها ..

*+ أحيرا...*





*رجاء محبة
أتمنى تذكرونا فى صلواتكم *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات للنفس الحزينة - أبونا داود لمعي*

*تأملات للنفس الحزينة - أبونا داود لمعي 
*​
[YOUTUBE]k0cfQ90bGaU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*هل تحب الله بالرغم من ...؟!! _ ابونا داود لمعي*

*هل تحب الله بالرغم من ...؟!! _ ابونا داود لمعي 
*

[YOUTUBE]X8sZOvx75iQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*المحبة تستر كل الذنوب _ ابونا داود لمعي*

*المحبة تستر كل الذنوب _ ابونا داود لمعي *


[YOUTUBE]i5y2n7lymrw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*الحياة والموت في حياة ايوب _ ابونا داود لمعي*

*الحياة والموت في حياة ايوب _ ابونا داود لمعي *

[YOUTUBE]9BLjDy0B4dQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*من يكتم جطاياه لاينجح _ ابونا داود لمعي*

*من يكتم جطاياه لاينجح _ ابونا داود لمعي *

[YOUTUBE]sVSbDlObnn0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*الجوارح لإرتفاع الجناح مؤتمر أيوب _ابونا داود لمعي*

*الجوارح لإرتفاع الجناح مؤتمر أيوب _ابونا داود لمعي *

[YOUTUBE]_M3cWCsexeI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*تعقل الانسان يبطي غضبه _ ابونا داود لمعي*

*تعقل الانسان يبطي غضبه _ ابونا داود لمعي 

*[YOUTUBE]ToeSxBypsgw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*عظات الحكيم عيناه في راسه ابونا داوود لمعي تاجر لالي 

[YOUTUBE]DzmHwFi4nf0[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*تلذذ بالرب فيعطيك سؤل قلبك مؤتمر فرحسن فى الرجاء ابونا داود لمعي 

[YOUTUBE]BjeaJsEVbS0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*من فضلك اسمعني ابونا داود لمعي 

[YOUTUBE]KYV709dp37Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*لكل الاحياء يوجد رجاء ابونا داود لمعي 

[YOUTUBE]UEqh0ZzoD6I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*تعقل الانسان يبطي غضبه ابونا داود لمعي 

[YOUTUBE]ToeSxBypsgw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*مرفوضين ابونا داود لمعي 


[YOUTUBE]LngrC8RrY4E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*معرفة اعرف حال غنمك ابونا داود لمعي 

*[YOUTUBE]tzdkcAkRhSU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*الألم والتسليم ابوناداود لمعي 

[YOUTUBE]mGzuv1WF03A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*كفاكم قعود، تحولوا وارتحلوا وادخلو ابونا داود لمعي 

[YOUTUBE]VCkVih57rEQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*تامل الوداعة في البنات ابونا داود لمعي 


[YOUTUBE]FwPb-ADDHGM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*لا تثق في الغد بل ثق في اله الغد

[YOUTUBE]l8HqcmkT-sk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*تامل اذكر خالقك في ايام شبابك ابونا داود لمعي 


[YOUTUBE]QOPE2eoQAxQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*هوذا يمر علي ابونا داود لمعي 




[YOUTUBE]R5GKQF4Iw9E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*اشكروا في كل شي ابونا داود لمعي 


[YOUTUBE]ijb4zSkxMY8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*  حماية ربنا لينا 

  ابونا داوود لمعى


[YOUTUBE]dAaKgMh2byo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*لاتقبضني في نصف ايامي ابونا داود لمعي 



[YOUTUBE]cs3Tt6gYy0c&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*تامل لا تهتمو بشئ اعداء الحب ابونا داود لمعي 



[YOUTUBE]hDt9GjGNFnA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*تامل ‏في يوم الشر اعتبر ابونا داود لمعي 




[YOUTUBE]-dNWPDZnr3o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




​*


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*تامل نقاوة القلب ابونا داود لمعي 




[YOUTUBE]2MUslJd19Yw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأمل أتحبني لأبونا داود لمعي 



[YOUTUBE]cEZPG_4m7_M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*طالبو الرب يفهمون كل شئ ابونا داود لمعي 

[YOUTUBE]8fZTUoNpQYA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*ليس تحت الشمس جديد ابونا دواد لمعي 



[YOUTUBE]V__mOCn8WxE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*اين انت يا بطرس ابونا داود لمعي 



[YOUTUBE]JsPO3PjELh0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*سفر يهودت ابونا داود لمعي 


[YOUTUBE]jhPtEvGuIQE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*أنت اللى تستاهل .. أجمل تقييم
وليس أنا
الفكره فكرتك
ودائما أفكارك ومجهودك راائع
ربنا يعينك داااائما

شاكر محبتك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*انا تعبان أبونا داود لمعى*




[YOUTUBE]ELQcreuYy9M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*السامرى الصالح - أبونا داود لمعى   *




[YOUTUBE]xRBgwzMOrx8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*اذا جربني أخرج كالذهب ابونا داود لمعي   *




[YOUTUBE]lQWYb2Z7NAc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*يجرح ويعصب من حياة ايوب ابونا داود لمعي   *



[YOUTUBE]q33e7UOC73c[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*مجهود رائع ربنا يبارك حضراتكم​​**ابو تربو​​**استاذى النهيسى​​* *وروكا​​*


----------



## النهيسى (18 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *مجهود رائع ربنا يبارك حضراتكم​​**ابو تربو​​**استاذى النهيسى​​* *وروكا​​*


*شكرا لذوقك الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## النهيسى (18 سبتمبر 2011)

* بعض عظات القمص يؤانس كمال

ماذا عملت ابونا يؤانس كمال 


[YOUTUBE]ZwkB7pKzkoI[/YOUTUBE]


مسيحى حقا ابونا يؤانس كمال 


[YOUTUBE]3Ik9eaGG278[/YOUTUBE]


**



** 
صدق ولابد ان تصدق - 01 


[YOUTUBE]ZSoKOpcH97I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

صدق ولابد ان تصدق - 02 


[YOUTUBE]PssLR191dVw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



صدق ولابد ان تصدق - 03 


[YOUTUBE]xUgRZjtNw48&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


صدق ولابد ان تصدق - 04 


[YOUTUBE]qR27gNKLEZU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


صدق ولابد ان تصدق - 05 



[YOUTUBE]cKAbGWLRZeE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


 صدق ولابد ان تصدق - 07 


[YOUTUBE]lv-N5amVpVU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



صدق ولابد ان تصدق - 08 


[YOUTUBE]hzlLxbyb1hk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



صدق ولابد ان تصدق - 09 



[YOUTUBE]ZLaWXt48yTs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


صدق ولابد ان تصدق - 10 


[YOUTUBE]d7q1Qqjp-gk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



صدق ولابد ان تصدق - 11 



[YOUTUBE]GY2KmzQ_3Fk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



صدق ولا بد ان تصدق - 12 


[YOUTUBE]hSbUIQz1ZEc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




صدق ولا بد ان تصدق - 13 



[YOUTUBE]a-hOt2pfdE0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
















*​


----------



## النهيسى (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*بعض عظات نيافه الأنبا روفائيل


سيدنا الانبا رافائيل سؤال و جواب 


[YOUTUBE]8S7vUMXE95M[/YOUTUBE]


  عظة سيدنا الانبا رافائيل بعنوان كيف نصلي 


[YOUTUBE]kK-o44UPUXc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


عظة الانبا رافائيل عن لم يترك إنساناً يظلمهم 


[YOUTUBE]QhdKxobvOMg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


عظة الانبا رافائيل والمعاني الروحية في طقس تقديم الحمل 


[YOUTUBE]62Ing892x18&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


عظة الانبا رافائيل عن تسبحة كيهك 


[YOUTUBE]AEN-RqA-bzE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


عظة سيدنا الانبا رافائيل بعنوان (هل انا حر?) 


[YOUTUBE]96-awTPPGqw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


عظة الانبا رافائيل عن لماذا لا نتغير ؟ 


[YOUTUBE]xoMsODlK8nI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


عظة الانبا رافائيل عن عدل الله ورحمته 


[YOUTUBE]seDTKEut-ro&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


عظة الانبا رافائيل الآباء و الكتاب المقدس 


[YOUTUBE]CVaqc0zLrBU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



عظة سيدنا الانبا رافائيل بعنوان إله المحبة 


[YOUTUBE]2yTBQnoI0ds&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


الانبا رافائيل وعظة عن كمواطن قبطي كيف اعيش 


[YOUTUBE]BChuVY7umac&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


أمسيه للخدام كيف نقدم العقيدة للمخدومين 



[YOUTUBE]a8FEG_j_ekA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


تحقق الوعد موهبة التكلم بالسنه الانبا روفائيل 


[YOUTUBE]NM4VRuVSLJU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


عظة سيدنا الانبا رافائيل بعنوان العذراء كمدينة الله 


[YOUTUBE]_a7iW6fcqvU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


عظة الانبا رافائيل بعنوان بين المرونة والتمسك 



[YOUTUBE]_TcRma_vv3Y&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

عظة الانبا رافائيل عن من سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح 



[YOUTUBE]yZc8igKVvc4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




عظة سيدنا الانبا رافائيل لماذا صلب المسيح 


[YOUTUBE]kdPCV3qZiW4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



عظة الانبا رافائيل عن اعترفوا بعضكم لبعض بالزلات 


[YOUTUBE]1DKY-S0HRvI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


عظة سيدنا الانبا رافائيل بعنوان عيشها صح 

[YOUTUBE]LU56TIsUVy0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

عظة الانبا رافائيل عن ما هي المعجزة في فكر الكنيسة 


 [YOUTUBE]szJEBXQXVYQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

عظة سيدنا الانبا رافائيل لماذا صعد جسد العذراء؟ 

[YOUTUBE]d12Ua-1tsQI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



نبؤه العذراء مريم عن نهايه العالم 



[YOUTUBE]9XjkazLouJA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


لماذا نكرم القديسين؟ عظة للانبا رافائيل 




[YOUTUBE]vKgR-iy0tjE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


عظة الانبا رافائيل عن من للرب؟ 

[YOUTUBE]7irnD4Ud0Ec&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




ولازالت هناك المئات من العظات
لنيافه الأنبا روفائيل
الرب يحفظه ويديم كهنوته وكرسيه لسنين وأزمنه عديده
آميـــــن

*​


----------



## النهيسى (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*




*​


----------



## happy angel (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات للنفس الحزينة

عظة معزية جدااااااااااااااا

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*متاااااابعه..........................​​* *ربنا يبارك مجهود حضراتكم​​*


----------



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*عظات لملاك الصعيد
الأنبا ميخائيل مطران أسيوط

عظة يسوع مستنيك 


[YOUTUBE]PDGreJ0fmZg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


كلمة منفعة  عن الطمع


[YOUTUBE]iLMu_r-OgEY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



عظة الامتحانات للانبا 


[YOUTUBE]9AdQMNFYxJY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


كلمة الانبا ميخائيل في موكب العذراء دير درنكة اسيوط 


[YOUTUBE]5eSq0wto6GU[/YOUTUBE]


*​


----------



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2011)

* 


عظات نيافة الأنبا يوسف 

 الحب والتواضع  

[YOUTUBE]Fo5LHhmGT9Y&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]JTc92ytzJO8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


كيفية الانتصار على الخطية - لنيافة الأنبا يوسف 

[YOUTUBE]jSveW-iay6c&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

نيافة الانبا يوسف والعلاقات 

[YOUTUBE]Y4wdV6CZZLU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

​*


----------



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*الأنبا مكاريوس: بين الحب والشهوة


[YOUTUBE]vQN18UpR0K0[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]7YV-oDLh7bI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]uqlQTxbRibg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]E3EhCgaAI1I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]7nVcm6-FGe8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

*​


----------



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*نيافة الأنبا مكاريوس
الحب أعمى 
 هل هي مقولة صحيحة؟

[YOUTUBE]-2OsNQDRTMo[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]LUSHR9RzmP8[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]-IRNOFqgGn0[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]_q0iNTBNZVg[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]diM3TD56nHk[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]gvZFL7VK-kM[/YOUTUBE]​*​


----------



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2011)

_*الأنبا مكاريوس

يقولون أن الزواج يقتل الحب، فلماذا نتزوج إذاً؟   

[YOUTUBE]64ezFOsV6To&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]agN3gIs2icE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]oKXjhZFLtB0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]ivDvO3DZGXI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]nOzSL5-cxfo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]*_​


----------



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2011)

* اسئلة واجوبة مع 

الانبا مكاريوس والانبا يوسف 


[YOUTUBE]6M3jfEWPs2s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]6Z3z9Hk2nP0[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]Pmzc9Idsaps[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]LgPa0ZsOYNo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]-mNU3ckDmlU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]7U8MUeXXJ8k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]HTqHPzqDzZg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*الأنبا يوسف 

الحب والتواضع 

مؤتمر الشباب العربي 


[YOUTUBE]grhcE6ZBFA0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*بصراحة يا أستاذنا مجهوووووووووووووووووود فوق الممتاز
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الرائعة
آميــــــــــــــــــــــن
*​


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*عظة الانبا رافائيل عن 
*

*ليس التلميذ أفضل من معلمه   *


[YOUTUBE]UhzEosW7YJs[/YOUTUBE]
​ * *

​


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2011)

* عظات أبونا مكارى يونان


لماذا تظلمون بعضكم بعضا


[YOUTUBE]Moca5rtYms4[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]wwAMmYF3rxo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]otWq6XVczH8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]EswfoQSz3pI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


عظة أحد الشعانين - مكاري يونان 


[YOUTUBE]-daoLq3p4hE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

محبين بعضكم بعض

[YOUTUBE]m1QONayKnhM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]wsgb7-cq0rU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Az9J0gvvCd0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]ZtTFIwWzeuo[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]zadCp_IvOLQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]W9SuIDGN-Ac&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]yS_UqaLiPKQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ySSfYOZCjyg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]A18f_GcjLI0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

تابع
*​


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*أبونا مكارى

مسامحين بعضكم البعض


[YOUTUBE]KG0PcAK30rA[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]L7ioNJtxvHU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ICbMoxJEEa4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]veuizqZ3MNQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]1ksUX7edD_Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]qQWLTCXgIK8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]aWItSFJApBU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]TQut-2tjDOU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]rEyfn6FGbYc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


تابع


​​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*أبونا مكارى

أحسنات الرب كل صباح


 [YOUTUBE]rQSKrQCnXPs[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]kbKG95WkBuk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]k-a2A2MSxwc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]01lOrSHwSWE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]CpNxfOfACS0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]MFgH9NbGc_Y&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ZApcOhRSyj8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]_YS9XqIp2zw[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]eHZS1wK4tk8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*      وعظة ابونا مكاري يونان 
*

*حياة الإستعداد 29 6 2011    بنيويورك   *



[YOUTUBE]tY-aPPi_22k[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*ابونا مكاري يونان 
*

*
*

*والخطايا التي تغلب شعب الله  
*


[YOUTUBE]uXtxTLKDzrA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2011)

تأمل

لأبونا مكــارى يونان


[YOUTUBE]s29A5FSIm7E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*ارتبطت بإنسان مخادع 

 ابونا مكاري 

[YOUTUBE]V0bOt-EpgzI&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL457C93C09A8C947A[/YOUTUBE]​*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*ايه هو الحجاب *

*
*

* ابونا مكاري*



[YOUTUBE]qyZMsoyZFOk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*واحد متجوز و يبص علي البنات 
*

*
*

* ابونا مكاري *


[YOUTUBE]IDmxmKDSs0c&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*هل البيرة حرام ام حلال؟*

*أبونا مكارى*

[YOUTUBE]dzSE4WOw7AI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*اللبس القصير و الضيق*

*ابونا مكاري*


[YOUTUBE]Sb_URYq4ANo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*عظات ابونا ارميا بولس


ابونا ارميا بولس ووعظة علي عمل الله مع جدعون **



[YOUTUBE]BpcEQsnB2BY[/YOUTUBE]* *


أبونا أرميا بولس- وعظة عن شخصية بطرس الرسول **


[YOUTUBE]1cb8XCX2G8c&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]* *


ابونا ارميا بولس - وعظة عن راعوث و بوعز **


[YOUTUBE]6CPRUqEg0Xk[/YOUTUBE]* *


ابونا ارميا بولس - وعظة لماذا أرتجت الأمم **


[YOUTUBE]NiGVeSE8IbE[/YOUTUBE]* *


ابونا ارميا بولس - وعظة عن جبل البركة جرزيم **


[YOUTUBE]e0sw63W-E2Q[/YOUTUBE]* *


ابونا ارميا بولس - وعظة عن كنيسة برغامس **


[YOUTUBE]PqooRsGdp6g[/YOUTUBE]* ​


----------



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2011)

برنامج احفظ المزامير تحفظك وحلقة عن المزمور 117 
مع القمص ابانوب لويس
كاهن كنيسه السيده العذراء والشهيد أبانوب بسمنود

[YOUTUBE]EHl9bbNpo2M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*عظات القمص رويس مرقص


مزمور رفضونى أنا الحبيب 


[YOUTUBE]R1h92mfI2WA[/YOUTUBE]


عظة ليلة الأربعاء

[YOUTUBE]xtwGyzQCO2w[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]qllJF2DQqkc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]Ypk6tluUSCc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]XWTBIvU718A[/YOUTUBE]

عظة ليلة الخميس

[YOUTUBE]5QwQOQvxJJg[/YOUTUBE]

عظه الجمعه العظيمه

[YOUTUBE]VmekiDHWo7M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




​*


----------



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*من عظات أبونا أبادير
كنيسة مارمرقس بدولة الكويت 
[  
[YOUTUBE]UeP2C-JU5PA[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2011)

من عظات ابونا مينا عظة موضوعها اخطاء اللسان


[YOUTUBE]wcmgrpNmV38[/YOUTUBE]


عظة لابونا دوماديوس بعنوان السلام لك يا مريم


[YOUTUBE]Quefz8Nonr8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


​​


----------



## النهيسى (24 سبتمبر 2011)

عظة الأنبا لوكاس (أحد الأبن الضال)


[youtube]a4XpV2p2Vm8[/youtube]



[youtube]k42pAXYPbzQ&feature=related[/youtube]

عظه الأنبا صليب ( ميت غمر )

[YOUTUBE]qyfQxaAzDD0[/YOUTUBE]

[youtube]9V0fGdOvUkg&feature=related[/youtube]


[YOUTUBE]p4DGtXu3Jgo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[youtube]9V0fGdOvUkg&feature=related[/youtube]


[youtube]T_lF2jTfgEA&feature=related[/youtube]


عظه أبونا تادرس شحاتة


[youtube]_m_CS0MEgsk&feature=related[/youtube]


عظه أبونا كيرلس وديع


[youtube]_3ihQ_91tzk&feature=related[/youtube]


عظه أبونا بطرس جيد

[youtube]wDirds2cn1M&feature=related[/youtube]


عظة الصليب أبونا يوسف أسعد


[youtube]ZTDJQ2tDfwQ&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*عظات لابونا داود لمعي*

*هل انا عنيد ؟ _ عظه ابونا داود لمعي 

[YOUTUBE]vtUU47kpYCU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]







محبة الأعداء** _ لأبونا داود لمعي 

*[YOUTUBE]RUu5lN-jy54&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*عظات لنيافة الانبا رافائيل*

*سيدنا الانبا رافائيل _ الأسرة والكتاب المقدس*

[YOUTUBE]CX8Jw06P4vo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]







* الانبا رافائيل _ كيف نستفيد من الوقت ؟

*[YOUTUBE]LSlzv8YRe04&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*عظات لنيافة الانبا رافائيل*

* تأملات فى حياة يعقوب ورحيل *

[YOUTUBE]QWMIXspeq-U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]






*السمــــــــــــــــــــاء *

[YOUTUBE]7PQ3_3RfAro&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]







*النعمة والناموس*

[YOUTUBE]kw9wLoAlUmc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]







*التحديات المعاصرة*


[YOUTUBE]531EuUSKols&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*خادم الشباب والمسيح - الأنبا موسى*

*خادم الشباب والمسيح - الأنبا موسى 
*
[YOUTUBE]F16CHCBpqDQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## النهيسى (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*المسيح هو الهى - الأنبا موسى 

[YOUTUBE]Jd6yrn6iqZY[/YOUTUBE]


المسيح هو فاديا -الأنبا موسى 


[YOUTUBE]dQj3pVjVPBg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


لو عايز تكون شاب منتصر على كل عاداتك ؟ 

[YOUTUBE]tyo611JKRzI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


حب الجامعة انتشر كتير ايه رأيكم ؟ 

[YOUTUBE]M6ElyKPwUZo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


كيف تنظم وقتك لتنجح بتفوق 


[YOUTUBE]vgMS7UqYNnE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


كيف ننتصر على حروب الشباب 


[YOUTUBE]k_ewA8pMrv0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


فترة المراهقة _ الانبا موسي 

[YOUTUBE]APUkvCw3ryg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

الشباب وخطر التذمر لنيافة الأنبا موسى 

[YOUTUBE]jjDaBxc2DLA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

شرح الآية أبى وأبيكم الهى والهكم نيافة الأنبا موسى 

[YOUTUBE]vCGK-0EzFu0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


نفسنا شبابنا يعرف الآتى ... ن الأنبا موسى 

[YOUTUBE]bixK1aWmrc0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

الشباب عايز مننا ايه؟ 

[YOUTUBE]dtSXqi-p1O4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

علاج العادات الخاطئة عند الشباب - لنيافة الأنبا موسى 

[YOUTUBE]gCpmr47SnoI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*كيف نتعامل مع الميديا   *



القس روفائيل



[YOUTUBE]Tr9i1veU2L0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## النهيسى (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*الانبا رافائيل - تأمل بالموسيقى "من يغلب" 

[YOUTUBE]1SacxjDYLTQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأمل في مثل العذارى الحكيمات والجاهلات للأنبا رافائيل 

[YOUTUBE]R13kfrHgmhM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## النهيسى (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*الراهب القمص كاراس المحرقي 


خطورة الغيرة الممقوتة قصة بصوت الراهب القمص كاراس المحرقي 

[YOUTUBE]OeoLHUsM2y4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

رحلة الآلام للراهب القمص كاراس المحرقي


[YOUTUBE]DLHoaK2F4DA[/YOUTUBE]

دور الفضيلة في نمو الحب للراهب كاراس المحرقي 

[YOUTUBE]TZPFEvlZC5s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


حياة الرهبان داخل الحصون للراهب القمص كاراس المحرقي 

[YOUTUBE]iMAZxG_UGQM[/YOUTUBE]

العاطفة للراهب القمص كاراس المحرقي 

[YOUTUBE]f38qCSRWuBY[/YOUTUBE]


خدعة الحب من أول نظرة للراهب القمص كاراس المحرقي 

[YOUTUBE]TXK0_u00KVA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

البصل كرمز للسيد المسيح للراهب القمص كاراس المحرقي 

[YOUTUBE]E6GtvyArXkQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

حكاية البيضة للراهب القمص كاراس المحرقي 

[YOUTUBE]Eg0HEYaEFJA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

السمك كرمز للسيد المسيح للراهب القمص كاراس المحرقي 

[YOUTUBE]pBG6-m3O-9w&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

العذراء القديسة مريم للراهب القمص كاراس المحرقي

[YOUTUBE]e41-V_Yobbk&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL92EF4DE2E9D2316D[/YOUTUBE]


الأنبا غريغوريوس للراهب القمص كاراس المحرقي

[YOUTUBE]wsbRy166oDU&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL92EF4DE2E9D2316D[/YOUTUBE]


الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس أمير الشهداء للراهب القمص كاراس المحرقي

[YOUTUBE]FUZwaTPAGco&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL92EF4DE2E9D2316D[/YOUTUBE]


الأنبا لوكاس العلامة أسقف منفلوط للراهب القمص كاراس المحرقي 

[YOUTUBE]vpDBU_fJJDA&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL5785FDAFC1677BCE[/YOUTUBE]
​*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*

عظة الانبا مرقوريوس فى نهضة الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالبلينا 


[YOUTUBE]3zO-D5gc7uo[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]qIk3WxIozYg[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]vbj0SxyL-6k[/YOUTUBE]

​*​


----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*عظة 
*

*ابونا صرابامون*

* كاهن كنيسة العذراء امبابة   *


[YOUTUBE]eFAnLTjkhqo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*أبونا 
*

*يعاتب العذراء*

* لو تحبى تشمى ريحة دخان من كنيستك   *







[YOUTUBE]Uu1kxI7Csu8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*عظة سيدنا الانبا رافائيل 
*

*
*

*العذراء كمدينة الله   *


[YOUTUBE]d_hjoWO7Cjk[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*أنواع القلوب 
*

*   القمص سمعان ابراهيم   *
​ 

 *القلب المنكسر (1)- القمص سمعان ابراهيم   *



[YOUTUBE]0Ge8oa5cNto[/YOUTUBE]






 * القلب المنكسر (2) - القمص سمعان ابراهيم   *



[YOUTUBE]NHDqBM9KO6A[/YOUTUBE]




 *القلب المتكبر (3) - القمص سمعان ابراهيم*



[YOUTUBE]cRJOIg_Vs4s[/YOUTUBE]



 *القلب الشرير (4) - القمص سمعان ابراهيم   *




[YOUTUBE]UjX6jqzMbyA[/YOUTUBE]



 *القلب الشرير (5) - القمص سمعان ابراهيم   *



[YOUTUBE]_aSjWjcaN6M[/YOUTUBE]



 * القلب الملتوي (6) - القمص سمعان ابراهيم   *



[YOUTUBE]m8PZCSAJr2Q[/YOUTUBE]



 *القلب الملتوي (7) - القمص سمعان ابراهيم   *



[YOUTUBE]UwIqxK0CRnc[/YOUTUBE]



 * القلب الرقيق (8) - القمص سمعان ابراهيم   *



[YOUTUBE]hn2eKnceBUU[/YOUTUBE]



 *القلب الرقيق (9) - القمص سمعان ابراهيم   *



[YOUTUBE]WnfJqHjZsrY[/YOUTUBE]



 *القلب القاسي (10) - القمص سمعان ابراهيم   *



[YOUTUBE]1083n9pjFFI[/YOUTUBE]



 *القلب المستقيم (11) - القمص سمعان ابراهيم   *



[YOUTUBE]NUgrd7p83ec[/YOUTUBE]



 * القلب المستقيم (12) - القمص سمعان ابراهيم   *



[YOUTUBE]4CcQo8fB5kU[/YOUTUBE]




​


----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*الانشودة الخالدة - العذراء مريم - القمص سمعان ابراهيم   *


[youtube]J76iU3j18lE&feature=related[/youtube]



*كلمة غيرت لاوي إلى متى - القمص سمعان ابراهيم   *




[youtube]8ctv3U3J0lc&feature=related[/youtube]




*القيامة سحقت الشيطان - القمص سمعان ابراهيم   *


[YOUTUBE]jw8PBSCYAtU[/YOUTUBE]




*ما هو موقفنا من الروح القدس - القمص سمعان ابراهيم   *




[YOUTUBE]jw8PBSCYAtU[/YOUTUBE]








​


----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*لا تسرق - الانبا سلوانس - اسقف عام   *



​ 
[YOUTUBE]vyBAUTK5gkc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*كل الأشياء تعمل معا للخير - الأنبا يؤانس الأسقف العام   *



[YOUTUBE]4faA60mOpfo&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PLE6F43249C45ABB31[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*عظة سيدنا الانبا رافائيل بعنوان الأسرة والكتاب المقدس*



[YOUTUBE]CX8Jw06P4vo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*الراعى الصالح - لنيافة الانبا ميخائيل مطران اسيـوط.   *





[YOUTUBE]E2I8XGLV6uk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/haniwahib?blend=11&ob=5#p/u/0/dNPdAxyYhvU


عظة سيدنا الانبا رافائيل لماذا انت ها هنا   ​


----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*باركهُما كللهُما قدسهُما*

*
*

*نيافه الأنبا روفائيل
*




[YOUTUBE]ese3bj8Vd5s[/YOUTUBE]



[youtube]Mq7VHQlYFTo[/youtube]







​


----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*عيد دخول المسيح أرض مصر*

* عظة للقمص بيشوى كامل   *


[YOUTUBE]t61JJlSU2w8[/YOUTUBE]





​


----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*رحلة فى فكر أبونا بيشوى كامل هلم نسجد تحت قدمى المصلوب*

* للقمص تادرس يعقوب   *



​ 
[YOUTUBE]TBeXGTQfk68&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*أهمية دراسة كتابات الآباء*

* أبونا تادرس يعقوب ملطي *



[YOUTUBE]4HOaS-g_u8A[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]ZCguc9VlaQA[/YOUTUBE]




[YOUTUBE]eL_itqqTKuc[/YOUTUBE]








​


----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*عظات ابونا أغسطينوس


رد ابونا أغسطينوس على سؤال الزلزال المدمر يوم 26-9



[YOUTUBE]5AUbMJIw7DE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



عظة ان لم تؤمنوا فلا تامنوا ابونا اغسطينوس موريس 



[YOUTUBE]1SQKhyuqPAE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


عظة ست الستات .. أبونا أغسطينوس موريس 


[YOUTUBE]44nkKZGVAP0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


عظة لاننا قادرون عليها. القس اغسطينوس موريس

[YOUTUBE]4r85RNlCj7o&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


ماهو نوع حوارك ... قدس ابونا اغسطينوس


[YOUTUBE]x_pcbS1leTM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


قرارى فى أيدي - ابونا اغسطينوس


[YOUTUBE]qSBBMw7a94M&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


الطموح القس اغسطينوس موريس و بعض الاسئلة 


[YOUTUBE]zWX3m31oMhw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


هل لي نجاة - القس اغسطينوس موريس


 [YOUTUBE]A-mm1QI85J8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


اسم يسوع - القس اغسطينوس موريس


[YOUTUBE]EEuejsNEcrU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]eELK4NnJSPA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


تابع 











​*​


----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*عند البير القس اغسطينوس 


[YOUTUBE]4sGrdgtmJNk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]2auyYgQsb4Q&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


عظة انتى شايفنى ازاى .. ابونا اغسطينوس 

[YOUTUBE]MLLIoBRQJaI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]5sI2TCeAoeI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


عظة ضد التيار ... القس اغسطينوس موريس


[YOUTUBE]odLMiwhvSHw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


عظه النساء يهمسون


[YOUTUBE]o4KrCDZbHEk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


رد القس اغسطينوس موريس على فيلم استعد للقاء الهك 


[YOUTUBE]rCxDnH_uyaY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

اسبوع مختلف - اجتماع الشباب


[YOUTUBE]X7P8h500rNk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

عظه المسيح قام.... وانتى فين؟  القس أغسطينوس موريس 

[YOUTUBE]p7NEhoW19eM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]lH-Vi5fwdxc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

تابع









​*​*​*​[/COLOR]


----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*عظة صلاة السجدة ( ستنالون قوة ) القس اغسطينوس موريس


[YOUTUBE]XZuWRXEdbM8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



من هو المسيح ؟ 13 - 5 - 2011 القس اغسطينوس موريس


[YOUTUBE]J_WKG3WF2OQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


ابوه الكنيسة - القس اغسطينوس موريس 24 - 6 - 2011



[YOUTUBE]i7PI2xKlCrs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


الساعة ب 100 جنيه - القس اغسطينس موريس


[YOUTUBE]WJk0dBjVI88&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


قوة الصليب - القس اغسطينوس موريس - 15 - 4 - 2011


[YOUTUBE]DgLCWefQb50&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


اغلب عاداتك - القس اغسطينوس موريس 


[YOUTUBE]SMn3fiHi3x8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


مصر - احداث 25 يناير القس أغسطينوس 


[YOUTUBE]tyQjb-5BjTM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



مصر - المحبة تطرح الخوف الى الخارج القس اغسطينوس 


[YOUTUBE]qnHdqK2uKgg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


قرعات قوية - القس اغسطينوس موريس 14 - 1 - 2010 


[YOUTUBE]WpqMcTq_aP4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



وقف يسوع نفسه في وسطهم - القس اغسطينوس 


[YOUTUBE]8L5S_TDJ1Wg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


تابع




*​


----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*الدستور - القس اغسطينوس 18 - 3 - 2011 


[YOUTUBE]nDs7RkCJzJY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*عظة ينبغى ان امكث اليوم فى بيتك


[YOUTUBE]VtW1TtNhvUE[/YOUTUBE]


عظه اسره ادم وحواء ابونا أغسطينوس موريس 


[YOUTUBE]VUDJcvFr93k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


انت تقدر القس اغسطينوس موريس 


[YOUTUBE]o2fE3h1Z3LQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


انت مصدق - القس اغسطينوس موريس 


[YOUTUBE]0daRRKStGoU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


مصر بعد ثورة 25 يناير الله فى الوسط للقس اغسطينوس 


[YOUTUBE]aLH290jAqTg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


اهمية الخلوة الفردية القس اغسطينوس موريس 


[YOUTUBE]B90XhcoxyIE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


أرجوك يا رب خلينى اقبله / أقبلها .. أبونا اغسطينوس موريس 

[YOUTUBE]qxnhwbw3nRU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


عظة منقوش على كفك

[YOUTUBE]MSqzMy0wSfw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]TQBFTMK0gX8[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]VSP1aM6yLrQ[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]llk72JXwL1M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


اجتماع الابن الضال

[YOUTUBE]GUa8z0j4A8o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]uVVdxs2SWQ4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]8PVzah2hGLw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 سبتمبر 2011)

لماذا يسمح الله بالتجربة في حياتي ؟ - ابونا بولس جورج

[YOUTUBE]EmIAKvrWDZ0[/YOUTUBE]


لقاء ابونا بولس جورج معاجتماع الشباب ببروكلين 

[YOUTUBE]XWQ-gM615eM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


عظة عن الحل والربط ابونا بولس جورج 1

[YOUTUBE]PXYMDE6YO4U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


*عظة عن الحل و الربط لابونا بولس جورج 2  *

[YOUTUBE]t7XLsjMq6Ik&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*برنامج بدون عنوان_  وحلقة عن تداريب روحية لحياة العمق مع ابونا بولس جورج*

[YOUTUBE]xuz-qsmGx1c&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

برنامج بدون عنوان والحلقة الثانيه من سلسلة حلقات عن* المحبه*

[YOUTUBE]Nt1tRWyWA8Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


برنامج بدون عنوان - أخطاء الانبياء - الجزء الاول

[YOUTUBE]
--6O8GNFZxU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

برنامج بدون عنوان - أخطاء الانبياء - الجزء الثانى

[YOUTUBE]uqsMs2kYBDA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*ماذا تظلمون بعضكم بعضا

أبونا مكارى يونان

[YOUTUBE]Moca5rtYms4[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]wwAMmYF3rxo[/YOUTUBE]


*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*لقاء ابونا مكارى يونان لقناة الكرمة

لقاء خاص من كندا

 ( سلام فى عالم مضطرب )



[YOUTUBE]wEfpNYMQ2qs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*لعذراء حاله الحديد - ابونا بيشوى كامل 


[YOUTUBE]fkXccLk6NqE[/YOUTUBE]



تامل لابونا بيشوى كامل 


[YOUTUBE]JDQ1ZWHvDXg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*اسهروا اثبتوا في الايمان ابونا داود لمعي*

*اسهروا اثبتوا في الايمان _ ابونا داود لمعي 

*[YOUTUBE]8phpMNOU0Jw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*الرجل الامين كثير البركات ابونا داود لمعي*

*الرجل الامين كثير البركات _ ابونا داود لمعي *

[YOUTUBE]ctaJvP1uE70&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*جعل الابديه في قلبهم ابونا داود لمعي*

*جعل الابديه في قلبهم _ ابونا داود لمعي 
*​
[YOUTUBE]dlMBV-8sWrE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*مبارك شعبي مصر لابونا داود لمعى   *

[YOUTUBE]LAmb_q63waA&feature=related
[/YOUTUBE]
​*حملوا بعضكم اثقال بعض ابونا داود لمعي *


[YOUTUBE]imkRM32UzvA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

​*الحي يضعه في قلبه ابونا داود لمعي   *

[YOUTUBE]lTPDhbGokiU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## بسبوسه (2 مايو 2012)

مرسى كتيييييير ليك


----------



## شريف ناصر (11 مايو 2012)

بامانة الله يعوضك علي الموضع ده


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*عظة ابونا داود لمعي عن ها أنا حقير   *

[YOUTUBE]aeNrAeZIalk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 سبتمبر 2012)

* يوم الممات خير من يوم الولاده ابونا داود لمعي.flv   *


[YOUTUBE]NeLSUiyrjM8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------

